# I can't wait till the 12th of Sept.



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Up where I archery hunt for deer and elk there are a ton of Pine hens. They are super delicious fresh on the grill at the end of the night.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Or, you could just open the grouse season early like a lot of other Utard bowhunters. *\-\* 

Oh hell, admit it guys, you've ALL done it! :twisted: 

Shooting grouse on the bowhunt is just like masturbating. Them that do it deny it, and them that deny it do it. :O•-:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Or, you could just open the grouse season early like a lot of other Utard bowhunters. *\-\*
> 
> Oh hell, admit it guys, you've ALL done it! :twisted:


With this in mind, what is the reasoning to wait until the 2nd Saturday in Sept to open up the hunt? Are they worried about this year's hatch getting big enough? IMO, they should allow the archery hunters to shoot at grouse with their bows after the opening of the big game hunts. I really doubt that many birds would be taken out before the actual hunt opens.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Chaser said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Or, you could just open the grouse season early like a lot of other Utard bowhunters. *\-\*
> ...


Years ago, when I used to think attending RAC meetings wasn't a huge waste of my time we proposed that vary scenario. It got shot down because the bulk of archery hunters that cared to voice their opinion did not want people with shotguns out making a lot of noise and crowding the mountains during the archery hunt. Looking back I have to agree. Plus, it does make more sense to let the broods get a little more age before we all go out and exterminate the stupid little buggars.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not suggesting we allow people to hunt with shotguns at that time, but more that they should allow grouse to be hunted with archery equipment only during that time. This would keep the woods quiet, and allow legal harvest of grouse. Like you said, Tex, they're getting shot/shot at anyway, so allowing bowhunters to harvest a few would solve the problem without negative effects on the big game hunters.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Why can't we just be like Idaho, Wyoming, Montana and Nevada where the grouse season starts Sept 1 every year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> but more that they should allow grouse to be hunted with archery equipment only during that time.


Oh believe me, we recommended that too. But all the gun hunters howled and cried foul saying "why should bow hunters get first crack at em"! Waaaaa! Try to please everyone... Cant be done... :evil:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > but more that they should allow grouse to be hunted with archery equipment only during that time.
> 
> 
> Oh believe me, we recommended that too. But all the gun hunters howled and cried foul saying "why should bow hunters get first crack at em"! Waaaaa! Try to please everyone... Cant be done... :evil:


Considering ANYONE could go after them with archery equipment, not just the guys with big game tags, that's a stupid argument.

Speaking of- what are the rules for chasing small game with a bow and arrow if I don't have a big game tag? I have an old recurve and some wooden arrows with some cheesy broadheads on them (they wouldn't be considered legal for big game these days) that I inherited when my grandma died. The recurve itself is only 35lbs of draw, so also not legal for BG. Could I use this setup for grouse, and what do I have to do to avoid issues with BG hunts that coincide?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If it's grouse season, and you are hunting in a legal area you can use archery tackle to take small game including grouse. I don't think there is a limit to bow poundage or head style. AND, it's the only legal way to hunt them on the extended Wasatch unit within the SL county limits. 



> Considering ANYONE could go after them with archery equipment, not just the guys with big game tags, that's a stupid argument.


Not really, a lot of grouse hunters don't hunt with a bow, let alone big game at all. So, opening the season early and making them switch weapons merely for the sake of satiating a few archery guys who can't control themselves through the early season is going to cause flack. Just sayin'...

I agree with the law as it is right now just for the fact it lets those broods of chicks get a little age on them before the slaughter. Plus, the season now runs through Nov and that gives a guy a chance to harvest one in full plume that will be a nice taxidermy candidate.  Yes, I am a taxidermist and I approve this post.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> AND, it's the only legal way to hunt them on the extended Wasatch unit within the SL county limits.


I gotta confess I've hunted them up there a time or two. There are a few drainages I used to hunt back when it was legal that were just fat with grouse. I've taken some good deer up there too. I still don't see the logic to the shotgun ban.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

They like to taunt you when you have a bow.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a nice hen Blue.


----------

